# Muratic/Peroxide solution,how to continue



## joekelly

:?: My 1st attempt at gold recovery stopped in its tracks. I took a friends advice and tried 2 parts Muratic acid and 1 part Hydrogen Peroxide to extract gold from pc boards and cell phones. He has since went missing and I dont know what the remainder of this process is. I'm a single father so a cheap process is what I need. Currently I have cleaned and soaked alot of pieces. Cleaning out the bath of stripped parts, replacing them with more. Over and over in wait of my friends return. The solution is now black, speckled heavily with gold flakes/particles, it has thickened to the point said particles stay suspended, the bottom of bath container is covered with a very fine, white, glittery sand, and is considerably heavier. This is as far as i;ve gotten. Repeating this process and filling up bottles. Any instruction would be appriciated and recipricated, my current resources, as well as those to be aquired will be openly shared via this website. Any guesses what might be in this solution? Bottles filled with water weighed 20 oz. The same bottles filled with post bath solution range from 27-30 oz. Most components were from old Nokia and VioceStream cell phones. Thanks, joe


----------



## Geo

did you add water to the AP solution? if you are relying on H2O2 as your only source of oxygen then the white crystals are more than likely tin(II)chloride.this poses no problem to the process.the best advise i can give you is for you to cap everything and stop the process and read up on the AP process here on the forum.how large is your reaction vessel.how large is the batch you have run.do you have an air supply to the solution.answer these question for a better answer on perhaps your next step.


----------



## joekelly

For starters, thank you so much for your response, its appriciated. My friend did all the research, I do all the hands on. I love the stuff. I've added no water at all, no oxygen source. Only the muratic and peroxide. After reading for awhile, I have a correction to make as well. I haven't cleaned and soaked alot of pieces compared to what i've read so far, approx. 100 old phone boards and 50 computer cards/processors that i've processed through 1 gallon of liquid in total. As per your suggestion, it is now sealed in 4, 1qt glass mason jars. I have alot of reading to do but would still like any info you have time to give. Thanks again, joe


----------



## Geo

after that much material has been run through such a low volume of solution im surprised your getting any reaction at all,especially without a fish bubbler.your solution is loaded with tin, it probably has been to the saturation point a few times. as you add H2O2 it also dilutes the acid somewhat and allows tin to precipitate out as a white crystal.when you start back (please read and be familiar with the process first) add fresh hcl acid (muriatic acid) and used solution in these proportions new hcl to used solution 3:1. 3 quarts fresh acid and 1 quart used solution and add a fish bubbler as oxygen is the key that drives the reaction.first filter all solids you have now from solution (white stuff and gold flakes).put this in an old pyrex coffee pot and add a cup of fresh hcl acid and warm it up. do not do any of this indoors without a fumehood and never in your living space.if the white stuff is tin(II)chloride it shouldnt change much but this will clean any tin metal or copper metal in your foils.let it all settle and decant slowly into another glass vessel so you dont pour out any gold foils.dont worry about getting it all,its ok to leave a little.next add water and warm till a slow boil then remove from heat and let everything settle.decant this slowly into another glass vessel and neutralize with baking soda slowly then discard.anything thats left is now ok to refine even if it still has white crystals or not as it will not effect the process of dissolving with hcl/cl and you will leave it behind in the filter anyway.


----------



## jstreet

I don't use a bubbler only acid and peroxide. It takes longer but works then filter and wash to get the foils then I use acid and bleach to dissolve and stump out to bring it back


----------

